# Spirit CTR, capable surf kayak



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Went kayak shopping on the weekend and a friend directed me to a place at Narrabeen. The only model which caught my eye was the Spirit CTR (crosstrainer).
Not ideal for fishing (but can be modified), but the hull mould looks great, good layout, rudder, 18kg weight  and Aussie made. 
Check out the website and maybe a good option for the Gold Coast crew etc who enjoy surf launches and re entries, check out the picture of the guy surfing a 26ft barrel on this kayak :shock: :shock:

http://www.spiritpaddle.com.au/singleski.asp

Anyway, usual disclaimer about not being associated with Spirit etc, but would consider this as an option if I had to surf a bit more often.

thoughts?

Dave


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

i like the look of them and if i wanted to get my paddle fitness back i would get one...but not for fishing though....well not much anyway...
couldn't get pictures to enlarge though...but looks like fun


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

They are a very nice ski for beginners to own as an entry level ski ,paddling reasonably stable , but not stable enough for fishing , i have paddled one and also the bigger version of one and they are a very good fitness trainer


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Astro, try this link which was in the gallery. 
http://www.spiritpaddle.com.au/gallery. ... cing%20Ski

Bazzoo, thanks for the feedback. I think I'm getting kayak fever!

Dave


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Thats a hell barrell on a ski :shock: 8) :lol: Id like to give one a try if I had the chance. I wonder if they would be more tippier than the disco.


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

Dave73 said:


> Astro, try this link which was in the gallery.
> http://www.spiritpaddle.com.au/gallery. ... cing%20Ski
> 
> Bazzoo, thanks for the feedback. I think I'm getting kayak fever!
> ...


thanks for that, works fine now....looks like fun.....


----------



## ninjagazz (Mar 12, 2009)

I had a go on that kayak today.

A friend owns one. It is much more tippier than my scupper pro but very quick.

I think you can pick them up for $950 inc good rudder system, which is a bargain.

I wouldnt want to fish out of it, it isnt stable enough.


----------

